# Nuchal and Triple test



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi sorry if this has been asked before but I am due to have a Nuchal test, combined with a blood test next week.  I believe this will assess downs probability and chromosonal abnormality probability.  I wondered if whether, having had this, there is any reason to also have the triple test?  Is there anything tested there that isn't tested in the other test?

thanks.

Harps


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This is a difficult one to answer without knowing your full history.  The triple test doesn't just test for downs, but also any neural tube defects, such as spina bifida.

When you go for your appointment, sit down with your doctor and tell them how you are feeling.  The can then go through everything in more depth with you.

It's a decision no-one else can advise you on really, hope everything goes well at your appointment, sorry i can't be of more help

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Harps

There is a link to ARC on antenatal screening at top of posts.  You may feel this is helpful..

Jan


----------

